# fish help



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

this is a place where people come to help each other out with thier fish needs.:fish:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

can anyone tell me wats up w/ my filter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Any chance you can explain a little more what is going on with your filter? We need a little more info to help, just saying something is wrong doesn't tell us much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

ya, its for a 30-gallon tank, and when i plug it in, it makes this weird knocking noise, as if its grinding rocks.i check it, no rocks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ummmmm what kind of filter? Water level in tank? Substrate? Filter age?
Tank inhabitants?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you fill the filter with water before you plugged it in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

the filter isnt that old, jus got it in july.the water is room temp,and yes, i filled the water first.im not too sure what type of filter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

i dont wanna turn it on, cause im scared it will blow.so its been off 4 a while, if that helps any


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Usualy it makes a type of "grinding" noise when there is no water in the filter.
When you plug it in, even though you can't see it can you tell if the prop. moves at all?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How long has it been off for? You need a powerful filter, especially if you have 6 goldfish in there. If that one doesn't work, I'd suggest you invest in a new one.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

If it's a power filter, try pulling the "cylingrical magnet with the propellar" out of the magnet box (the thing that the chord is running off of) and then putting it back it snugly. Usually, mine doesn't suck up any water if the magnet is loose or if it's in crooked. If that's the case, the propellar just isn't spinning correctly or strongly enough to be swirling the water through. 

And try just continuously puoring water in it until it overflows while it's turned on and making that grinding noise. And don't worry, the chances of it just combusting is very slim... Just don't let it overheat itself.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Fill it with water, plug it in, and let it run for about 5 minutes. It is probably just making the grinding noise while it's getting water into all of the filter. It will not blow up. If it doesn't work after you try that, then try to find out what kind of filter it is and ask your question again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

thanx alot, you guys were a great help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

also, do you think a 6 inch long goldfish would eat a ghost shrimp?i heard they would eat almost anything. i put a ghost shrimp in with my 6 '' calico fan tail along time ago, i cant find them anywhere!what do you guys think?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

it will probaly eat it


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

ok, thanx, jus had 2 clear that up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

one more question, my fish hurt his tail a while back, it recovered, but his swimming has slowed down.hes 5, do u think that this is something i should b concerned about?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of fish? Have you tested your water?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

hes a fantail goldfish, gold. i have, it was room temp.hes the only 1 who has problems.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

We dont mean temperature tests, we mean ammonia, nitrate, etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

oh im not sure the level


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

how often do u have 2 clean a tropical tank?


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

hoofclopson said:


> oh im not sure the level


You _must_ go out and buy ammonia, nitrite and nitrate tests, BARE MINIMUM. You _should_ also have pH and hardness tests.

Not knowing the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels means the death of all of your fish. Ammonia is a waste product produced by fish - basically, it's concentrated urine. If the levels of ammonia get above 1.5 parts per million (PPM), your fish will slowly suffocate to death - basically, they will feel like they need more oxygen, but they will be unable to get it, resulting in panic and suffocation. Ammonia can be removed only by doing daily (or every other day) 100% water changes. When you start a nitrogen cycle, which will help you get rid of these deadly waste byproducts, the ammonia will be transformed into nitrite, which is also lethal at levels about 1.5PPM. It also causes slow suffocation and is sometimes referred to as "brown gill disease." To bring these levels down during a cycle, you should do a 20-25% water change every two or three days. Later, the nitrite will be transformed into nitrate, which is not very harmful. You can have up to 30PPM of this substance in your tank, and to remove it at higher levels or prevent it from getting there, you should do a 20-25% water change weekly. After the cycle is established, you must still do at least a biweekly 20-25% water change.

*You absolutely MUST get ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate tests.*

Tropical tanks require the same amount of care - but you also have to use a heater to keep the water temperature about 72 degrees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

oh, not sure, but if there was somthin wrong w/ the water, wouldnt they all be slow????


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

oh, isnt there an easier way to do this? i dont want to have to empty out my 30 gallon tank every day, isnt there like a kit or something?????


----------

